
Use-state-methods: all the power of useReducer without the ceremony of actions - pelotom
https://github.com/pelotom/use-state-methods
======
pelotom
`useReducer` is the most powerful core building block for state management in
React 16.8, but its API is more complicated than it needs to be. `use-state-
methods` offers a simpler alternative with no loss of expressiveness. Think in
terms of "methods" which either mutate state or return a new state. No
dispatching actions, no giant switch statements to handle them, and with free
callback memoization.

